# Seth and Sadie intro to raw



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like they enjoy it!:biggrin:


----------



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

They seemed to. I don't know if this is normal but Seth would whine while chewing. I don't know if it's because he's used to gulping down the puppy mush we were feeding and now has to "work" for his food. 

I gave them party wings, hit with a hammer a few times, and they chewed, chewed, and chewed some more and then swallowed them. They each ate 2 and then whined for more, but I did not give them more.

How much should I be giving them?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania used to cry when she ate when she was a baby too. And we fed her kibble when we first got her  I always thought that it was just because she was soooo happy!

It was so stinkin' cute! She outgrew it though.:frown:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah! cute little hound puppies!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

TokenAndSeth said:


> How much should I be giving them?


Sounds like you're on the right track!

How much do they weigh? And how much do you think they'll weigh when they're adults?


----------



## TokenAndSeth (Jul 11, 2010)

Right now Seth is 7lbs 2 oz and Sadie is exactly 7 lbs. As adults they should be between 50 lbs to 70 lbs.

In total today Seth ate 7 party wings. Sadie ate 6 and about 2 oz of chicken giblets.

I am running down tomorrow to get a scale to weigh their food, for now I am guesstimating.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Continue guesstimating. Best way to feed raw. I have never weighed anything out.

I would suggest having 60 pounds be the target weight as adults. I would just continue what you're doing for now as long as they have normal bowel movements, good energy level, and no vomiting. Keep an eye on their body condition. If they look a bit pudgy, feed less and vice versa.


----------

